# dawn french



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Santa bought me dawn French's autobiography.  Each chapter of the book is a letter to the important people in her life. One chapter is written to her husband and it bought tears to my eyes as it was so lovely. She thanks him for standing by her during failed ivf, miscarriages and the adoption process. She also talks about how his affair affected her but in such a mature and sensitive way.

It is well worth a read it's not what I imagined it would be like it's much better

Xxxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds interesting, is it the one called 'Dear Fatty'?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Didn't realise she had gone through fertility tx's


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

hi

Sharon - yes it's called dear fatty

Mrs nikki - she writes about how they like to keep their married life private and how they had to sneak in and out of fertility clinics to keep it from the press

Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh I am glad it is good as I got it for my Mum


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Its a fab book- i got it too as an early pressie as takes me a while to get to read with my 2 monkeys 

It is worth as read

xxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought Fern Brittons book for my mum and apparently she talks about having IVF when she was with her first husband which resulted in her twin boys. I didn't realise she had been through fertility treatment as well!

Must get the book from my mum next time im round!

Love Em


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i want dawn french's book i was going to get pre christmas but thought it was a bit pricey..so waiting for the sales but don't seem to be bugeing.. 

also want to read paul o grady too..i like him


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

jessfiveash said:


> i want dawn french's book i was going to get pre christmas but thought it was a bit pricey..so waiting for the sales but don't seem to be bugeing..
> 
> also want to read paul o grady too..i like him


borrow it from the library! i did this the other yr with Chris moyles and Gordon ramsays books- it cost me 64p to reserve them!

xxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

I have just this minute finished the Fern Britton book, and it was really really good.  I can also vouch for Dawn French and Paul O'Grady both excellent reads.  Hadn't realised that Fern Britton had gone through IVF either until I read it.  Now I think I will start on Martina Cole's new one!!!

Happy Reading

Chris


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh, bought that last week but haven't had chance to read it yet, will be next on my list when I have finished the PD James.

sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Try thebookpeople.co.uk for cheap books. They usually have a massive amount off (I got loads of cook books for way less than even Tesco were selling them). 

Its interesting how many celebs have gone through IVF. I read an article in the paper yesterday about Emma Thompson and how she has battled with depression for years, with her worst points going through repeated IVF failures. 

/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know what you mean Cath.  When I have spoken to people about my treatment it is amazing how many have admitted to problems themselves.  It is a much wider problem than people think.

Sue


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

MJ ~ thanks never thought of the libary    will have a look in there see who else i can find 

cathb ~ i'll have a look at that site thanx

i find alomost every i talk to about it has either ben thro similar or related to someone that has!! very  very common!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am particularly skint at the moment   So think I might just join our local library as I am dying to read this book + a few others!

Hope they are open till 5pm or I might just get DH to join for me!  

xxxx


----------

